# 40 YEARS IN THE MAKING



## BIG NEWB (Sep 11, 2007)

Well after 40 yrs of water fowling it finally happen, Saturday night out at FB on Turpins with my brother I got my first band, a nice drake Pintail and I really owe it all to Chance he went across a bay and into the cattails and came out with my prize which was doing its best to get away. We had a slow shoot with 2 drake Pintails and 2 drake GWT the banded duck was the last duck of the day and one I soon will not forget.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome, congrat's.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the band.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats crazy, 40 yrs and no band. Better late than never!! Congrats hopefully you can snag a few more before the year is out.


----------



## BIG NEWB (Sep 11, 2007)

I got the Certificate back today, it was banded in 2002 at E Mills Lake, Northwest Territories. It was hatched in 2001 or eariler


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats awesome... congratulations on the band.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on the band! My first was a pinner as well. How long did it take to get the info back?
BugBuilder


----------



## BIG NEWB (Sep 11, 2007)

I was very impressed I called it in on the night of Nov 10 and got it back on Nov 19 a lot faster than I thought .


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I shot mine the same day as yours and called it in as well. After reading your reply, I mentioned to my wife that there was no mail when I checked, when I got home from work. She replied that sometimes it comes really late, so I went and checked again. Yep, it was there!!! My mallard was born this year (I knew he was young from feathers). He was banned in Hay Lake, 5 miles north, 4 miles west of Fairview, Alberta. Now I want another one!!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

That is awesome, hope it doesn't take forty years for me.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats man! But I got you beat. :mrgreen: I've been duck hunting since '64 and have yet to get a band.  Maybe one day.


----------

